# Ski recommendations



## gozips (Oct 5, 2017)

I had a pair of Salomon Enduro XT 800 skis that I absolutely loved until they delaminated from the tails last season. What might be a good replacement for those?


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 5, 2017)

Depends what you want to spend. I am picking up a pair of 2018 Volkl RTM 84 UVO in 177 in a few weeks. Skied them last march and loved them!


----------



## gozips (Oct 5, 2017)

Ultimately I'd prefer to pick up a demo ski or something used to save a few bucks. Hoping to look around the KMS/KSC swap this weekend, but suggestions of similar skis would be helpful. I know Salomon doesn't have the Enduro line anymore...not sure if their newer stuff is basically the same or not, or if some other brand would fit the bill.


----------



## dlague (Oct 6, 2017)

gozips said:


> Ultimately I'd prefer to pick up a demo ski or something used to save a few bucks. Hoping to look around the KMS/KSC swap this weekend, but suggestions of similar skis would be helpful. I know Salomon doesn't have the Enduro line anymore...not sure if their newer stuff is basically the same or not, or if some other brand would fit the bill.


If you kind of know what you want and the length.  I would consider looking at Powder7. I bought demo skis from there and there were slightly used but not abused.  Just over $300.  There are plenty of other sites to.  Why drive around unless you like to look atbth e skis first hand.

If you go online you will need to give them your BSL and your weight height and skill level.  They will come adjusted for you.  Can always get a release check later too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 12, 2017)

Or wait till Demo days start up this season and ski some!


----------



## gorge83 (Oct 20, 2017)

I got a demo ski from Powder7 also, and have no complaints so far.


----------



## janetmorgan (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanx a lot for all these recomendations! Very useful


----------

